# RP-Neueinsteiger sucht . . .



## Leonyja (17. September 2010)

"Wo bin ich den hier gelandet?" Sie steht auf, schüttelt verwirrt den Kopf und Klopft sich den Staub von ihren Kleidern.



"Es kann nichts passieren, ehrlich. Dieser Zauber ist ganz einfach - mach es so wie ich sage, und du findest dich am anderen Ende des Raumes wieder, hat sie gesagt" und schnaubt entrüstet.  "Diese.... DIESE.... wenn ich DIE kriege!!!"



Sie sieht sich um: Ein kleiner Hafen mit Holzsteg. Staubige, spärlich Bewachsende Hügel erstrecken sich um sie, in der Ferne scheint die Luft in der Hitze zu flimmern. Unter einer Palme döst ein.... GNOM??? "Wo in Azeroth bin denn hier? Jedenfalls nicht am anderen ende des Raumes" murmelt sie, während sie sich vorsichtig umsieht.



"Ah, da - ein Gasthaus, wenigstens etwas. Ich brauch nen Schluck zu trinken" Sie stöbert in ihren Taschen, und klaubt tatsächlich ein paar Kuperstücke aus ihrer ansonsten ziemlich leeren Tasche. Noch etwas wackelig auf den Beinen, betritt sie die Gaststube.



"Hallo, ich bin Wiley - was kann ich dir bringen?" Freundlich begrüsst sie der Gnom und mustert sie neugierig. "ähm - du hast doch geld, oder? Wie heisst du?" Der Gnom kneift die Augen zusammen, und betrachtet die Blutelfe etwas genauer: Das zerzauste Haar, der unsichereGang, die staubige Kleidung. "Hör mal, bist du betrunken? KEIN Alkohol für Magier, klar?"



"Ähm" räuspert sie sich "ich heisse - ehm" sie kratzt sich verwirrt am Kopf "gleich fällts mir wieder ein..." mit grossen Augen schaut sie den Wirt erschrocken an. "Tut mir leid - ich kann mich nicht erinnern."



Verlegen scharrt sie etwas Staub auf dem Boden zur Seite "Die Landung und der Teleportversuch ist mir wohl gröber Misslungen als ich dachte." Sie schluckt, und man sieht ihr an, dass ihr die Tränen in die Augen schiessen.



------------------------------------------------



OOC

Hallo zusammen, ich dachte ich versuche mich mal auf einem RP-Server. Ich habe einen 80er Mage auf Eredar, will  aber ein bisschen weg vom Raiden und Random-Instanzen farmen. RP fasziniert mich schon seit jeher, und ich dachte mir ich versuchs mal. Meine Main wird aber (vorerst) auf Eredar bleiben.



Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen, wie (und wo) ich bei euch etwas Anschluss finden könnte - und wer vielleicht Lust hat, meine kleine Magierin etwas auf ihrem Weg zu begleiten? Über Ingame Post oder eine Antwort hier würde ich mich freuen.



in einer Gruppe (Instanz) spreche ich gerne ooc - meine Magierin ist im /s aber immer IC


--> heute Abend (17.09.) werde ich so ab 20.00 Uhr online sein 



Gruss, Nibiniell


----------

